# wich rods to buy for trolling?????????



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

hello all i was wondering what rods some use for trolling salmon im looking to buy some new rods but dont want to get too crazy.......i was thinking along the line of the shimano talora series in the 8''6 2 piece med.heavy these would be for the downriggers im just looking for something to last ahwile any suggestions would be appreciated thanks...........


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

IMO a downrigger rod is a downrigger rod is a downrigger rod...

Ive fished many different rigger rods, including the talora's and it doesnt really make much of a difference. Id say go for something cheaper like cabelas depth master or diawa heartland for rigger rods. Save your money for diver rods...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Shimano TDR's are a great rod for the money(less than $30). I have always used a 8'ish semi-stiff rod, but I juts picked up 4 RP2 tournament rods(i think 7'rs) that are a lighter action, and I really kinda like them. Heartlands a re a good rod for the money as well. I use Heartlands dipseys quite a bit.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I personally like a shorter lighter rod like a 7'-8' M-ML with a good backbone. The longer rods seem to get in the way more, and the MH-H rods don't seem to have enough flex to load the rod up well when you set the rigger. The heavy rods will also false trip the releases more.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

float n steel said:


> hello all i was wondering what rods some use for trolling salmon im looking to buy some new rods but dont want to get too crazy.......i was thinking along the line of the shimano talora series in the 8''6 2 piece med.heavy these would be for the downriggers im just looking for something to last ahwile any suggestions would be appreciated thanks...........


 Talk to Mark from thefishdogcompany and they will get you set up with a good downrigger rod and a great price. I would go with 8' Diawa rods or 7.6' rods. 

Good luck,
Caznik

www.thefishdog.com


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the 8' 6" browning siliflex rod's I got. Do not remember the cost but were not expensive, for me anyways.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

wow thanks for the responses guys now i have a good idea of what to buy im a die hard river rat but seems theres not much to offer in the summer anymore for the most part for walleye (in muskegon) its time to hit the big lake thanks for the info tight lines.....................


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

You want good rods.. and buy them one time and thats it? http://www.rp2customrods.com/

There you go.

Shimanos are nice reels, the rods for certain applications are okay if you are running moderate depths. Wire rods you want backbone.


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

Just signed up at FISHDOG and I have to say they are the $h!T!!! But, here's an uneducated question......what does it mean when they say 2 colors, 3 colors, 4 colors, etc. for lead core and what would be enough? Sorry.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Leadcore is marked off in 30 ft. sections that are different colors. A full core is 10 colors, or 100 yds. Half core is 5 colors, or 50 yds. The more core you let out, the deeper the lure will go. I just started this year and bought a full and half core. Now I think that I am going to add a 3 color core. I also have a set of snap weights so that if the fish are hitting the full core I can add weight to get deeper. Hope this helps.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

float n steel said:


> hello all i was wondering what rods some use for trolling salmon im looking to buy some new rods but dont want to get too crazy.......i was thinking along the line of the shimano talora series in the 8''6 2 piece med.heavy these would be for the downriggers im just looking for something to last ahwile any suggestions would be appreciated thanks...........


To bad you are so far away from Flint/ I hve 2 downrigger rods in my garage sell.








$15 each. like new.


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

paulywood said:


> Leadcore is marked off in 30 ft. sections that are different colors. A full core is 10 colors, or 100 yds. Half core is 5 colors, or 50 yds. The more core you let out, the deeper the lure will go. I just started this year and bought a full and half core. Now I think that I am going to add a 3 color core. I also have a set of snap weights so that if the fish are hitting the full core I can add weight to get deeper. Hope this helps.


Thanks Pauly that explained a lot!!! How far down does the core take your lure? I'm looking at the combo at FishDog that has 5 colors and where would you apply those weights at? Sorry guys but, I AM NEW TO THIS TYPE OF FISHING and am VERY anxious to start hitting them. Thanks..........P


----------



## kcjspad (May 9, 2006)

I have custom made trolling rods. Which are made from an ugly stik blank and added custom grips and eyes. They are called Wolverine Charter Choice, these rods are used by several charter captains here in lake erie and the surrounding areas also some in Alaska. They come in 6-10 ft spinning and trolling. Including the 10' Dipsy. They run from 50.00 for the 6 to 80.00 for the9 and 10 ft. if interested contact Keith @ [email protected]. You can also start calling some of the charter captains of lake erie and ask how good these rods are. They have had them for 15+ years and still use them today. These are custom made in Michigan and you will find them nowhere else.



If you want pics please E-Mail me.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Big P.....

4-5' of depth for each color of core. So to answer your question, your 5 color should get you in the 20-25' range at trolling speed, assuming you are pulling a non-diving lure (spoon, flasher/fly, etc.). 

I've read where an ounce of lead (Snap weight) will add an additional 5'. 4 ounces, an extra 20'. Many guys do not want to mess with 100 yards of core (10 colors), so they just fish a 5 with a 4-5oz snap weight. Same depth result, but not as far away from the boat. 

Start with leaders of 20', then re-tie them when they get down to 8' or so...

Hope that helps.


BFG


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

slowpoke said:


> To bad you are so far away from Flint/ I hve 2 downrigger rods in my garage sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were my first ever salmon rods, and I still have some rigger reels on them. I got them for $18each and they may have caught more fish/$ than anything else on the boat. I went to shorter RP2 rods this year, but feel I should leave these on the boat for good luck.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

7 ft. one piece Ugly Stiks... model #BWD113170... they are listed as light action rods... but don't let that fool you as they will handle a 20-25 lb. salmon any day of the week. They are a tad bit pricey at 45.00 each or so... but taken care of... they will last you a lifetime. Enough said!

BTW... I have been using them for the past 5 years on my downriggers.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm using the Ugly Stiks DonP uses and love em'!! The bottom of mine are wood, not foam, which makes it easy to get them out of the rod holder when theres a fish on. Nice downrigger rods.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

wow still going well i got the boat rigged this weekend so ill be off to find some rods not in a hurry though only a 16 ft boat and dont want to drown anytime soon thanks for all the rod replies and tight lines........


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll second the Charter Choice (Ugly Stick) recommendation. I've had 4 rigger rods and 2 Dipsey rods for about 10yrs and they've been great.

The Ugly Stick blanks are built with the Howald Process which lays longitudinal fiberglass (E glass) strands over a spiral wrapped graphite core. The resulting blank blends the flexibility of fiberglass with the power of graphite. I heard that the Shakespeare patent ran out a few years ago and Okuma was making rods with Howald Process blanks; I haven't tried to confirm it. Check with the FishDog guys.


----------

